# 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question



## DKlinedinst (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, 

Nice to jon the forum! I am a new member. Hello to everyone. 

My question is about the large slidout on the passenger side of my coach. This slidout holds the small pullout sofa and kitchen. The slidout seems to be unlevel and is rubbing the wall on the right side, viewing from inside the coach. Is there a way to level or adjust the slidout. 

Do sliderails need to be replaced at ay time ... I am in need of some direction to attack this problem. The difference seems to be about 3/4 of an inch drop from left to right

Thank you. 
Douglas Kliendinst
Saint Louis, MO


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Welcome to the forum Douglas. Yes, there are adjustments on the slide and sounds like you just need to adjust. Being that much out there may be something loose or broken so ck that.


----------



## DKlinedinst (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Thank You can you direct me generally where those adjustments may be or how they may look or work. 

Thank you

Doug K


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Douglas, they will be located underneath the slide. Mine has bolts with nuts that you loosen the nut and turn the bolts whichever way needed. This is an adjustment that is best to have done by rv tecnicians if possible. I would stll ck to be sure nothing is broken or loose with the slide being out this far. maybe Rod or GTS will be able to better guide you in this procedure. They should be on later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Doug ,, welcome to the forums ,,,, first off do u have levelers on u'r coach ,, and did this problem just happen over night or is it an ongoing prob ,,, it just might be an adjustment issue ,, but there are many factors that play into a slide being outta square ,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DKlinedinst (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Hello, 

I appreciate the input on this. I just bought the coach. It seems to me that this has been an issue for some time not something that just happened. If there is a way to post pictures I could show the problem. Although it seems to only be slightly out of square it is enough to be slightly scaping the interior wall as the slidout comes in. Also as you look along the bottom of the slide you can see a larger space between the slideout and the floor on the left end than you can on the righ end. Thsi is from the inside. 

I do have levelers on the coach and according to me inside levels the coach is level. I have it parked on a concret slab presently. 

I did notice the Bolt with the nut on it and I thought that might be the way to adjust the level on one side. 

Again thanks for all the input I am still learning about this coach and I am trying to gather information on the slidout operation. The owners manual does not address this issue in any detail. 

Doug Kliendinst
St. Louis, MO


----------



## vanole (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

DKlinedist,

I past a link to Mtmanlee one time it did not help him with his issue but here it is again.  Lippert makes many of the slides for the industry.  Take a shot at this website under owners manuals.  Hope the link works.

http://www.lci1.com/index.php?optio...ner-manuals&catid=38-owners-manuals&Itemid=66

V/R
Jeff


----------



## DKlinedinst (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Well I have adjusted the slidout with the bolts we found. It is better. Not rubbing the wall now. Howver still does not seem completely level So we have a temporary fix. I thnk I will get the coach to a dealer and let them adjust the dlidout properly. 

Anyone eles here have a 2003 Fleetwood Excursion?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Hi Doug and welcome, glad you have at least corrected some of your problem. I have a 2003 Fleetwood South wind Class A not on the upper scale as your but we enjoy it. Good luck with yours and happy camping


----------



## DKlinedinst (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: 2003 Fleetwood Excursion Slidout Question

Hey, 

yes, I had two Southwinds prior to this purchase I loved the Southwind and almost bught a new one but opted for the Diesel. Our Southwind was a 1998 in very nice condition.


----------



## Andrew Robert (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 2003 Excursion and the driver side couch and dining slide has about a 1" gap on the top outside from closing against the seal and the inside about 1" under the floor when closed. I feel I have the same adjustment problem. I think (hope) it is a simple fix but have opted to have the dealer fix it.


----------

